# Float and pump with contactor



## ismat143 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

According to attached schematic, If i connect Float and pump with contactor is it correct?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Angus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Angus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You think _he _can make sense of the OPs question? :blink:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

